# sportex feederrute



## Balaton1980 (8. Januar 2010)

moin männers #h

ich fische hauptsächlich mit futterkorb an der donau (denke mal mittlere strömungsgeschwindigkeit) und an unseren vereinsseeen in ca. 20 - 30 metern entfernung.

jetz möcht ich  mir nächsten monat für die saison 2010, 2 neue feederruten zulegen |supergri
da ich ein kleiner sportexfanatiker bin habe ich an folgendes modell gedacht:

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ac....html?osCsid=ca9bce48179478ac4294459e950f3e57

nun - wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, bin ich nicht wirklich up to date wenn es um vergleichbare oder gar bessere ruten in diesem preissegment geht und die suchfunktion (ja - ich hab sie benutzt ) lieferte mir auch nicht unbedingt die informationen die ich haben wollte.

seit doch so gut und macht mir mal ein paar vorschläge, was es anständiges in diesem preissegment (bis max. 150€ pro stöckchen) momentan gibt - danke schonmal im voraus #6


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: sportex feederrute*

Guten Morgen,
schau dir evtl. mal die neue King Feeder von Browning in der 4,2m ausführung an.

Zu diesem Preis ist diese auch zu haben und naja... 

Ich bin hier zwar "ein wenig" befangen, aber vom Preis Leistungs verhältniss her wüßte ich, was ich mir kaufen würde----|wavey:


----------



## slowhand (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: sportex feederrute*

Also die Sportex Medium Feeder habe ich mir letztes Jahr gekauft, die ist traumhaft verarbeitet, leicht und liegt toll in der Hand. Nur doof, daß beim ersten Einholen meiner Montage ohne jede Belastung die Spitze gebrochen ist... Mag sein, daß ich einen "Montags-Blank" erwischt habe, aber mein Vertrauen in diese Rute war futsch. Im Austausch habe ich mir eine Spro Inspiration Feeder geholt, alles top und nur knapp halb so teuer.


----------



## Matchangler92 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: sportex feederrute*

Also ich finde die beastmaster von shimano zum feedern nicht verkehrt, ich fische die 'comercial' version sehr gerne, ist ein bisschen teurer aber das normale model überzeugt auch durch super wurf eigenschaften und einem extrem dünnen, powerhaltigen blank sie ist kraftvoll und doch sehr fein fühllig und wenn du dir die 'normale' version holst zahlst du ca 100-130€ (ich hab das multi model /3,66-3,90m)
wenn du dir die Comercial holst (evtl. bekommt man sie im angebot für ca.150€-180€) sonnst fällt die aus dem preis segment herraus.

Aber ich kann die beastmaster nur empfehlen#6


----------



## Matt Hayes (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: sportex feederrute*

Hallo Balaton,

ich kann mich Helmut nur anschließen:
Schau Dir mal diverse Modelle von Browning an, die sind größtenteils wirklich Top-Ruten, teilweise auch unter dieser Preisklasse.
Ich finde Sportex persöhnlich etwas teuer, aber die von Dir genannte Rute, macht ebenfalls einen super Eindruck 

Grüße


----------



## Matchangler92 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: sportex feederrute*

Ich hab gerade festgestellt daas ich habe  nem Kumpel eine Sportex Match rute Organisiert die hatte auch die selbe blank farbe, selben Kork und ansonnsten sehen sich die ruten extrem äähnlich, und ich meine wenn die feeder so gut und leicht wie die match ist kannste nix verkehrt machen, könnte ja sein das die aus einer serie sind....


----------



## Balaton1980 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: sportex feederrute*

tag zusammen |wavey:

erst mal vielen dank für die posts #6

es muss nicht unbedingt ne sportex sein - sie hat mich nur mal auf den ersten blick angesprochen |bigeyes
 muss sie morgen oder nächste woche auch erst mal in die hand nehmen. 
(mit der beastmaster hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt - macht auch nen sehr feinen eindruck) 

gegen andere, gut verarbeitete ruten mit guten wurfeigenschaften hab ich natürlich auch nichts und wenn mein preislimit nicht voll ausgeschöpft wird bin ich mit sicherheit auch nicht bös :q

hat noch jemand nen vorschlag?


----------



## Barbe1AAl2Zander3 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: sportex feederrute*

Was haltet ihr von der Premium Havy Feeder von Sportex?


----------



## Karpfenliege XL (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: sportex feederrute*

Nach 8 Jahren dürfte er bereits fündig geworden sein!#6


----------



## Barbe1AAl2Zander3 (11. Dezember 2021)

Ja das bin ich.


----------



## Barbe1AAl2Zander3 (11. Dezember 2021)

Tubertini


----------

